# Some kind of Liner?



## XC204 (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Im new and just signed up today anyway I was wondering what bike I have. I dumpster dove it about 10 yrs ago it had no fork,fenders or wheels. I laced up some Sun mtb rims on a Komet rear hub and generic front fork is shaved mtb part the bar was with the bike. Its my townie but im curious as to the make. It has "Supreme" on the chain guard  and sn# 32188 and        MO7x24x6 on the BB




By xc204, shot with FinePix S5000 at 2009-07-28
sorry about the messy bsmt.
Thanks


----------



## rjs5700 (Jul 28, 2009)

Looks like a sixties Murray built middleweight.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 29, 2009)

Go to www.musclebikeforums.com then look in the ads forum. They a bunch of old bike ads and patents from the 50s, 60s, 70s, and maybe 80s.


----------



## roadmaster (Jul 29, 2009)

definatly murray built early to mid 60's.  murray also built bikes for jc higgins and western flyer.  cool bike and i dig the chainguard.  as far as it being a flightliner or spaceliner, its definatly not a spaceliner and unlikley a flightliner but those are murray built bikes.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Aug 3, 2009)

The dropouts are the same as the Murray Montereys maybe the frame is the same too.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey I use a Finepix s5000!! Do you like yours?

I ve got an older 2800z that I use sometimes also, it photographs color like no camera I have ever seen


----------



## XC204 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys I was able to buy a tank off of ebay that fit perfectly. Now to paint and weather tank. Then working taillights 62 Caddy style for the back to replace the reflectors. Im going to use some super bright spyder LEDs and a ckt board from an old taillight.Should I put a horn in the Tank? the batt. holder is in good shape and I can make the switch work.I also got a nice leather sprung seat from the dumpster at LBS it was never used, no markes on the rails. Got a post to rail mount at the Schwinn shop in Glenn Ellyn Ill. Great old guy owns it has a lot of old parts. I now have about $20 in the bike It was also a dumpster find no fork or front wheel . Oh and Strings & Spokes I do like the Fuji camera.



By xc204 at 2009-08-05



By xc204, shot with FinePix S5000 at 2009-08-05


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 7, 2009)

Food for thought XC, this is an 82 Murray Monterey I built up with a 60s tank & rack, and a 50s Schwinn chainguard. Built and entered in Rat Rod Buildoff IV.


----------



## XC204 (Aug 7, 2009)

I like it! Wish i had the fork. I got the tail lamps about done today will post later.
They have dual Spyder LEDs in each lamp its pretty wackey.


----------



## XC204 (Aug 7, 2009)

Taillights 3/4" EMT conduit nuts LEDs an old tailight pcb and a 2 AA cell battery box. 2 1/4 20 ss flathead screws 2 3/8" washers 2 1/4 20 nuts some epoxy and two plastic indicator lenses. misc 26ga wire.



By xc204, shot with FinePix S5000 at 2009-08-07



By xc204, shot with FinePix S5000 at 2009-08-07




By xc204, shot with FinePix S5000 at 2009-08-07 LEDs on pcb were cut off and tail lights wired in their place.


----------



## 30thtbird (Aug 8, 2009)

MO7 = Murray of Ohio 1967. Kenny.


----------



## XC204 (Aug 8, 2009)

Finished up the tail light mod mounted flasher board in a clear plastic  square tube epoxed in switch an connector for lights.




By xc204, shot with FinePix S5000 at 2009-08-08



By xc204, shot with FinePix S5000 at 2009-08-08
lights have 5 patterns of flash.




By xc204, shot with FinePix S5000 at 2009-08-08


----------

